# Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment*

Guten Tag

Ich suche einen Shop der eine grosse Auswahl an Bitspower Artikel hat 
Und bitte nicht schon laut Highflow.nl rufen der hat nämlich von den gewünschten 3 Artikeln nur einer...

Um genau zu sein es geht um die neue MB-Kühler Serie und dort drin um den Kühler für das EVGA Classified SR-2 und das P55 Classified 200
Weil aus Amerika bestellen heisst wieder einmal hohe Shipping Gebühren, langes Warte und hoher Zoll...

Alles gefunden hab ich z.B. hier:
Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come

Ich beneide die Amis sowas von was HW Sachen angeht...
Die haben tonnenweise Shops, alle Hersteller praktisch, praktisch bei allen Englischer Support (in Muttersprache) und die Hersteller mit eigenen Shops versenden alle in die USA...

MfG


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

Es gibt doch in Holland afaik einen ziemlich beliebten Modding Laden  Mir will nur der Name nicht einfallen


----------



## rUdeBoy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Shop der eine grosse Auswahl an Bitspower Artikel hat
> Und bitte nicht schon laut Highflow.nl rufen der hat nämlich von den gewünschten 3 Artikeln nur einer...


 
Ganzen Post gelesen oder nur die Überschrift?
Sorry für OT


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment*

Was meinst du damit?


----------



## affli (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment*

Hi,

@watercooled 
Highflow.nl.. das meint er! 

@Lol / Topic
Das ist eine gute Frage, die Artikel die du möchtest sind sehr schwer zu bekommen. 
Frag aber mal Simon von PC4All.ch der kann sachen Organisieren, die Mann gar nicht glaubt. 
Aber ich nehme an das er Hauptsächlich die "normalen" BP Teile wie bei Caseking bekommt. 

Fragen geht aber über Studieren: info@pc4all.ch
Gibst ihm liebe Grüsse von Mir.


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Europäischer Shop mit grossem Bitspower Sortiment*

Achso, naja mir ist nur der Name nicht mehr eingefallen, und wusste daher auch nicht das highflow.nl gemeint war


----------



## apostoli (14. August 2011)

Wie sieht es denn aus mit "Caseking.de" da hab ich letztens beim stöbern was entdeckt. 

Gruß Toli


----------

